# C.R. Gibson Salamanca NY ... mint label



## AlleganyDigger (Sep 13, 2014)

In continuation of this (locked) thread ...https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/C-R-Gibson-m286451.aspx I have just added another Gibson Flask to my collection.This one has a great label.Full pint shown as reference to embossing on Gibson flasks.[attachment=w2.JPG][attachment=w1.JPG] [attachment=w3.JPG] Happy Collecting ....RJ


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice flask and label, great find. !


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 14, 2014)

I tend to be suspicious (I've got cynical over the years) of labels that are that clean but I like the look.


----------

